# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 42D638D033FAA359165A6F961B791DB4 [=D7=E8=F1=F2=EE]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 42D638D033FAA359165A6F961B791DB4 
Размер в байтах: 5405128

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:16, в том числе:
 безопасные:16
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## Yana

Интересно, что все чисто. В данном компьютере открываются странные рекламные окна в браузере, да и сами браузеры подвисают периодически.

Кстати, а вот по файлу C:\Program Files (x86)\PutLockerDownloader\smarterdownloader.dll написано MAV: 5/0/*1.* Это значит, что все-таки какая-то гадость здесь сидит?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Интересно, что все чисто. В данном компьютере открываются странные рекламные окна в браузере, да и сами браузеры подвисают периодически.
> 
> Кстати, а вот по файлу C:\Program Files (x86)\PutLockerDownloader\smarterdownloader.dll написано MAV: 5/0/*1.* Это значит, что все-таки какая-то гадость здесь сидит?


Сидит, почти на 100% будет уточнения диагноза по ряду файлов. Подождите новых сообщений от Кибера или же сразу обратитесь в наш сервис лечения http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...malwareremoval

----------


## Yana

Пока подожду ответа. Проблемы возникали только в Файрфоксе. После вчерашней небольшой чистки, пока рекламы не было. Может обойдется...

----------

